# Matriculate



## hhtt

Matriculate üniversiteye girmek veya üniversitede öğretim üyesi olmak anlamlarına gelir. Bunun Türkçe'de tek bir kelime olan karşılığı var mıdır? Bu kelimenin İngilizce eş anlamlıları nelerdir.


----------



## shawnee

If I've understood the question correctly, the equivalent would be to have passed a university entrance exam.


----------



## hhtt

shawnee said:


> If I've understood the question correctly, the equivalent would be to have passed a university entrance exam.



So, there is no synonym for matriculate and probably there is no one word for matriculate in Turkish just like vigilante.


----------



## shawnee

It depends on the respective education system. In my state we no longer use the term 'matriculate', the high school system wishing to provide a certificate of high school completion rather than university entrance. So our students receive a VCE Victorian Certificate of Education. This was preceeded by a HSC (Higher Schools Certificate). None of thee changes have improved the quality of education, but I digress. Another alternative is where schools offer the alternate final year certificate called the International Baccalaureate.


----------



## hhtt

shawnee said:


> If I've understood the question correctly, the equivalent would be to have passed a university entrance exam.



There are a lot of synonyms for  it. Just look here. http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/matriculate


----------



## shawnee

I have seen the link and wonder what you will make with all those so called synonyms. I recommend you take the question up with the English forum.


----------



## hhtt

shawnee said:


> I have seen the link and wonder what you will make with all those so called synonyms. I recommend you take the question up with the English forum.



I have done such a thing a few times. They delete the post and say me to look the site's synonym dictionary. But sometimes I can not find synonyms in our site's synonym dictionary. I think you should try  it because if I do,  they probably get angry to me. 

Best Regards


----------

